# GMR Near Ohio



## Gobucks5413 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello all - been a dormant fisherman for a few years since I've moved to Cinci from Dayton, still lurk on this site and am looking to get back in the game this spring. Used to fish the GMR in dayton and do pretty well with whatever I was trying... cats, saugeye, smallies. I live/work close to the GMR where it meets the Ohio. From what I gather, that general area is a good catfish area, but I'm more interested in smallies/saugeyes. Are they catchable in that general area, or mostly up north? Not asking for specifics, just confirmation that I'm not wasting my time. Thanks!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

White bass / Hybrid bite can be good in that area at times and it is a good catfish area .
I would think sauger fishing might be good but saugeye ? ? 
Plenty of drum and I've caught some nice crappie in the Gmr.
It's a great area to Gar fish
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the first sand bar up the gmr is HOT for cats dams are better fir saugs etc...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Quite a few members here that fish the GMR down south...and they do very well... the river is much bigger down that way, but if you use the same logic as you used while fishing the river in Dayton, you’ll be fine... riffles, runs, log jams, low dams...

... and shame on you for being dormant for so long....


----------

